# Morning Run Before Afternoon Workout ?



## S.O.S (Jun 14, 2004)

hey if anyone knows, i am just wondering if its a good idea to do a morning run/jog at a moderate pace before i workout in the afternoon? and what if i do sprints would that be better to put off until leg day?


Thanks


----------



## TaPo31 (Jun 14, 2004)

It is likely that you will get a wide variety of varying opinions on this topic.  It is my opinion that doing morning cardio after consuming 5-10 grams of BCAAs and glutatmine facilitates fat loss while helping to retain muscle mass.  Many others will argue that this puts you in a catabolic state and therefore should be avoided unless eating before it.  Both have factual support, however I don't think there is anything wrong cardio in the morning and weights in the afternoon.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 14, 2004)

I say do your jogging after you lift.  You don't want to deplete glycogen stores before you lift.  If you decide to jog in the morning, then make sure to eat a meal between your jogging and lifting.  If you mean right before you lift, then I wouldn't jog for more than 5 minutes or so just to warm up.


----------

